# Uterine Fibroids



## Karenfla36

ok, i was at the ER Friday due to spotting all week and a little blood that day and just saw on my ER paperwork today that i have a hypoechoic fundal mass-likely fibroid. it is 2.5 X 2.7 X 3.3 in size. my first OB appt is on 3/27. right now i am 5weeks. my HCG levels keep going up and i am at 11984 now. have any of you had a fibroid and been ok with your pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## ClipMyWings

At my last sonogram they found one big fibroid and two smaller ones. The doctor and sonographer said not to worry about it as the only thing that we'd need to worry about would be during delivery and if something comes up, they could always just do a C-section. They're monitoring them closely though, but from what they said, it didn't seem like too much of an issue.


----------



## beachgal

I have 9 fibroids currently and things are going well :). The only challenge will be closer to my due date and which time of birth I will be able to have.


----------



## heyluu

I have one, but don't remember where? I didn't realize they were a problem.


----------



## dollyemi

I had 2 and they caused no problems at all. As others have said it'll depend where they are as they usually grow in size (although mine shrank in size and one disappeared altogether !). Nothing to worry about, they are monitored closely at each scan.


----------



## Karenfla36

thank you everyone!


----------



## Ambivalent

I have a fibroid that has grown massively during pregnancy to the point where it is blocking baby's way out, which means I will have to have a csection. My dr says it all depends on where it is and how it develops during pregnancy if it becomes and issue or not. You might want to remind your dr to keep an eye on it as your pregnancy progresses though. Once I went from internal to external ultrasounds, the fibroid became less obvious on the scans so I have to go in with a full bladder for it to be seen.


----------



## PixieQ

I had one very large fibroid (17cm) which was preventing us from TTC. I had a laprascopic myomectomy in October, 2012. My understanding is that size and placement are both considerations in whether they will impact birth. They are very common, though, and often when they are as small as yours they do not impair your ability to give birth vaginally. I'm not a doctor, though. They do grow during pregnancy because of the increased progesterone.


----------



## bluebell2012

i have one that is 3.7cm, they found when I went to emergency for cramping just as you did. Weird we were there on the same day for the same thing. Anyway....I was told not to worry about it and my next appointment is on monday with my doctor. I have lots of questions now thats for sure, let us know what your doctor says if its not to personal. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Solstyce

I had a fibroid with DD2. They actually thought it might be twins and then found it was DD2 plus a fibroid. I think the fibroid went away on it's own eventually. No complications from the fibroid.


----------



## abhiRPH

I recently miscarried in 6th week. During scan my doctor told I have 2 fibroids. After 15days of miscarriage my doctor asked me to do U/S of my uterus. I have that on coming WED. Really scared. I know fibroids might cause miscarriage and difficult pregnancy. I am 35 and really would like to have a baby. What are my chances of having a baby? I can't think of myself without kids. Please somebody tell me, if I have to go for surgery to remove fibroids, how will that effect my uterus. Does it has the elasticity after the surgery.


----------



## beachgal

I'm sorry to hear about your loss :(
I had surgery a few years ago for fibroids. What started out as laproscopic (3 small incisions and a laser to zap) ended in a myomectomy - c section type incision and full surgery to remove multiple fibroids.
I'm 37 and discovered in my first ultrasound that I had another 7 fibroids and my most recent u/s showed 9.
My best friend also had fibroid removal done last year and is currently pregnant. 
Try not to worry too much. I found my specialist extremely helpful with my questions and concerns. I hope my experience and my friends helps to put you at ease :) 
Sending hugs your way oxox


----------



## PixieQ

I had a robotic-assisted laproscopic myomectomy to remove a 17cm fibroid (yes, 17cm...it was the size of a 24 week pregnancy according to my doc). My uterus is supposed to have recovered by now (6 months later). Because I had a myomectomy I am at risk of uterine rupture, so I will have to have a c-section. According to my doctor (who has done hundreds of these) my uterus should be back to "normal" by now and I should be able to carry a pregnancy to term. I would think that the same thing would apply to your situation. Your specialist should be able to answer most of your questions. Best of luck to you!


----------



## abhiRPH

Thank you for the response beachgal and pixieQr. Now I will take it easy on my scan on WED. If I have more fibroids...I will deal with it slowly. My main problem is I am 35 and would like to have baby soon. My clock ticking and just worried. Thank you so much to both of you. U guys really made my day.


----------



## PixieQ

I was 35 when I found out I had to have the surgery. I had to be on Lupron for 6 months before the surgery to shrink the tumor slightly (to get it to come away from the uterine wall to make removal easier). Then I had the surgery, then a 6 month recovery period. I'm 37 now. Life just surprises us sometimes. If your FSH levels are normal, you should have no problem conceiving at this age. Also, I know you have had a m/c but that could be unrelated to your fibroid issues. Many women can carry normal pregnancies with fibroids, so get a first AND second opinion, because this is major surgery. Not all places offer the robotic laproscopic type of surgery, and a regular myomectomy is akin to a c-section. Just research all of your options and make sure you are doing what is best for you! Good luck!


----------



## abhiRPH

I am really opting for laproscopy. It is non invasive, will recover soon. Did anyone did laproscopy and had healthy pregnancy after that? 
In my area, stanford doctors do laproscopy, need to get the second opinion from them.


----------



## abhiRPH

my uterus is 8cm length and I have 5.7 cm and two more small (each 3cm) fibroids. My Ob/gyn is asking me to go for mymectomy. she is not sure whether my fibroids on uterine lining or it is inside the uterus since the fibroids take up all of my uterus space? What should I do..Mymectomy or laproscopy? She said she will not go for laproscopy because of the size of the fibroid. Any one here had laproscopy and had a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## beachgal

I had both in one surgery and am now 7months pregnant. They started with lap. But because of the amount of fibroids they had to switch to a myom. In mid surgery. So I essentially had both in one go (turned out to be a 5hr + surgery because of it). That was a few years ago. As mentioned in my previous posts, I have a total of 9 fibroids currently (not sure when they returned after my surgery) and I'm having a successful pregnancy. 
Talk to your specialist and do what is right for you :).


----------



## PixieQ

abhiRPH, I don't know where in the world you are, but I had my surgery at Boston Brigham & Womens. My fibroid was easily twice the size of yours and they were able to do it with a minimally-invasive laprascopic surgery. I was up and around in 2 days and able to go back to work in a week. With a myo, the recovery period is longer. If you can go laproscopic, I'd recommend it. Dr. Gargiulo was my surgeon and he was great. You can google "robotic assisted laproscopic myomectomy" and get a ton of information on it.


----------



## beachgal

To build on what pixie said - what was suppose to be my day surgery ended up being major surgery - hospital for 5 days, and off work for close to 5 weeks. So if you can, go laprascopic. It didn't work for me because I had so many, and very large ones. But it sounds like it would work for you.


----------



## abhiRPH

Thank you beachgal and pixie.

Pixie, I am in ca and my present ob/gyn wants to do mymectomy but i am considering laproscopy. If they could do laproscopy in your case then I can also go for it. But my ob/gyn is telling me that if they do laproscopy in that big size of fibroid(6cm), they may not able to stich it after they take it out the fibroid.According to her it will have complications in the future pregnancy.I have to look for specialist.

Beachgal, I am glad I met you. you gave me hope and you have a healthy pregnancy. You go girl.:hugs:


----------



## beachgal

Keep us posted! I hope you get all the answers you need and treatment so you can have a healthy pregnancy as well :)


----------



## PixieQ

https://www.uclafibroids.com/open_surgery.html

UCLA offers the robotic-assisted surgery. I highly recommend consulting with them.


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Karen,

I had a large fibroid when I got pregnant a year and a half ago, which unfortunately ended at 7 weeks. My HCG never went above 120. I has a staged resection of a 9 cm fibroid (huge), it was submucosal (half in and half out of the uterine cavity. My FS specialized in these types of procedures to preserve my reproductive ability. 

Most women have fibroids..but there are four main types. It depends on what type they are, anywhere they are.

I now almost 20 weeks, and have more fibroids! Surprise! Not! But the baby is not being affected by it, and touch wood, things are so far going well. 

Best of luck in your pregnancy. But you can have fibroids and still go full term. I have two other children, and had fibroids with my son. He went to 42 weeks! :)


----------



## abhiRPH

https://women.webmd.com/uterine-fibroids/uterine-fibroid-embolization-ufe

can I do uterine embolization? They stop the blood flow to fibroids and slowly they shrink and will not return. is this a good option if u want to get pregnant in the future? Anyone did this?


----------



## Rashaa

abhiRPH said:


> https://women.webmd.com/uterine-fibroids/uterine-fibroid-embolization-ufe
> 
> can I do uterine embolization? They stop the blood flow to fibroids and slowly they shrink and will not return. is this a good option if u want to get pregnant in the future? Anyone did this?

This is NOt what you want to o if you want to get pregnant. This s done in pts menopausal women only usually, as once it is done you cannot hve kids ever again.


----------



## Foxy37

i have one also and found out last week at the scan , also have a tilted uterus . I have another scan tommorow and all week ive been a little worried regarding both findings . All weird things going round in my head such as will it squash baby .


----------



## lovelyb

I had an 8cm fibroid and several smaller ones removed in 2007 at the age of 30. It was a myomectomy due to their size and location. I am now 22 weeks pregnant and at my second ultrasound was told they had returned, a small one, <1cm. At my anatomy scan 3 weeks ago that small one is now 3cm, located anterior-ly and away from the placenta. They will do another ultrasound at 27 weeks just to keep an eye on it. This is my first ever pregnancy and so far I have had no complications. But due to my uterus having been compromised akin to a previous c-section my OB is recommending a planned c-section at 37 weeks due to my risk of uterine rupture. I am more than okay with this as long as baby is healthy. 

Good luck on whatever decision you decide is best for you :flower:


----------



## abhiRPH

I am going to go for mymectomy. My doctor didn't want to do laproscopy. She said it will effect the future pregnancy. Scared and hoping for the best.


----------



## gcgal10

I had fibroid removal for a large fibroid and a few small ones laproscopically and was told we could ttc after 3 months. I became pregnant shortly after and had a trouble free pregnancy. I was told I would need a c section for that and all future pregnancies but that didn't bother me as all i cared about was a healthy baby. The recovery from the fibroid surgery was a lot harder than I thought it would be but it was totally worth it.


----------



## abhiRPH

I met the specialist and he said he can remove my fibroids laproscopically. I am glad I went for second opinion.


----------



## abhiRPH

I met the specialist and he said he can remove my fibroids laproscopically. I am glad I went for second opinion.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck!

I had 16 fibroids removed this year (abdominally and vaginally). Glad I did it - changed my life infinitely for the better. :happydance:


----------



## abhiRPH

I had the procedure last week. They took out 3 of my fibroids and they cleaned out my endometriosis. They removed 2 of the fibroids laproscopically but the large on 6cm one they removed it by myomectomy.


----------



## abhiRPH

It has been 4 week after my surgery. I am doing really good...my scars healed pretty well. My doctor is a genius...after surgery I had light bleeding for 4days and I could do everything after 2 weeks. My period started after 27 days after my surgery and it is not heavy. If you are in california and I highly recommend my doctor Dr.Nezhut. He is an angel on earth...love him so much.


----------



## beachgal

That's great news! Glad everything worked out for you :)


----------

